

Hiku: Barcode scanner + WiFi = easier shopping lists - trevorstrohman
http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/934651649/hiku-lets-simplify-the-way-we-shop

======
Paul_S
Must be one of the most useless inventions ever created, already made obsolete
decades ago by post it notes and pens.

